
Is There a Market for Premium Online Data Visualization? - mariorz
http://flowingdata.com/2008/08/15/is-there-a-market-for-premium-online-data-visualization/
======
dandelany
Wall Street On Demand, a Boulder-based startup, seems to think so (for
financial data, anyway)...

<http://www.wallst.com>

